# BFD makes my sub amp pop, any solutions?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyway to eliminate the pop the BFD causes in my sub? I leave the BFD on all the time, but if the power ever went out and during loud volumes I'm worried the pop will damage my sub.

Thanks
Legairre


----------



## PeteD (Sep 9, 2006)

It is what it is. Leave it on all the time. If the power goes out, I suspect the amp may take longer to kick on than the BFD, so the pop won't get sent to the sub.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Pete, what I'm worried about is if the power goes out or someone(children) hit the BFD off buton while the sub amp was still active. My sub powers down the amp only after ten mins of non use and the BFD could get turned off by accident during that time and the pop could cause damage to the sub. 

Has anyone used anything to handle the pop?

Thanks
Legairre


----------

